# Deployment and work related separation



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Seems like we see a ton in cwi threads related to deployments and work related separations. Seems like it would be good to have a section where these people could get support during these tough times before cheating.


----------



## Bay (Oct 13, 2012)

I read some of your replies to other people and I thought you might be able to help me figure out part of my situation..

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/58139-rough-deployment-newlyweds.html


----------

